# P&Y bear from N Ga opening day



## Possum (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought I share a pretty cool story with yall even though I cannot post pics, I think it will be a good read. 

I can email some great pics of bear so if sombody is board would post them for me, that would be great. 

I've been getting lots of bear pics on trail cam lately in this area of Habersham county. As far as I can tell, we have 6 different bears that roam around here and this bear is not even close to being the biggest.  

Opening morning I hunted on some Ga power company land for a deer. I saw a big doe at 8 00 but she never have me a good shot. I had to be somewhere that morning so I had to get down at 8 30. 

I had not planned on hunting the evening because I promised my daughter I would take her to the county fair. 

At 5 00 she laid down and took a nap. I new I'd have a couple hours so I decided to take me bow and go ease around and try to find a good stand position for the next morning. 

I eased down a trail that paralleled a creek. It was thick with laurel and was coverd up with muscadines. When I got to a small clearing I spotted the huge ball of black fur 30 yards ahead. I dropped down but the bear had seen me before I saw him. For the next 5 min we stared at eachother. Then the bear stepped behind an oak. I drew back my bow and waited for what seemed like an eternity. The bear had apparently walked in a perfect straight line away from me. Once I had realized he was gone, I got up and moved to a better spot. 

15 min had pasted and I was texting a buddy, telling him what happened, when a limb snapped. I looked up, I saw the bear walking towards me. The bear walked into bow range (30 yards) and stopped. We once again found ourselves in a staring contest. After a few more steps, the bear gave me an opportunity to draw my bow and then have me a perfect broadside shot. 

I released the arrow and watched the white fletchings sink into the black fur right where I wanted them to. The bear made a groan and ran off... luckily in the other direction. 

I texted my buddy back and told him that I had drilled him. I asked him to come help me track the bear and to bring help. Tracking was easy, the bear had only made it 40 yards from where I shot him. 

By seven o clock we had the bear back at the house for a few pictures and after dropping the bear off at JJ's processing in Baldwin, I had my daughter at the fair by 8 30!

The bear had a field dressed weight of 245 lbs so live weight would have been around 300. Haven't got an official score but he should make pope and young. 

Its my second biggest bear ever and my biggest with a bow. Its the only bear I have ever shot from the ground so I'm mighty proud. 

I've enjoyed sharing my story. Like I said, I would be very grateful if somebody would post pics for me. I can email them but cannot post them. 

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## gotitwithmybow (Sep 15, 2009)

*awesome!*

Way to go!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats, send me the pics


----------



## Possum (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry for the horrible spelling. I wrote that all by texting on my phone. 

Tatonka chips, I sent the pics.


----------



## blackbear (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Laureb (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome. I have been wanting to kill a Black Bear for years. I have even paid for Guided Bear Hunts to no avail. If you are ever interested in Helping a fellow fulfill a Dream you let me know.


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Sep 15, 2009)

Great job.  Thanks for sharing your hunt with us.  I'll post your pics if you still need someone to.  PM me for my email address if you would like me to post them.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 15, 2009)

Great sounding hunt, thanks for sharing and congratulations.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's the pics
Congrats again!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice bear!


----------



## Rem 742 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good one.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 16, 2009)

Way to go possom.


----------



## pnome (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats Possum!  Great bear!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 16, 2009)

thats a nice un' ...

congrats on whackin' em ....


----------



## NoOne (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like a good one. Did you measure the skull yet?


----------



## blackbear (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep thats a nice'n! 
Skulls unlimted will do a jam up job on cleaning the skull & will give you a free offical true score from a  certified scorer..I highly recommend them ...are you gonna get the big bow bear mounted?
Now get out & shoot a P&Y buck while your on a goodluck roll !!!


----------



## mountain cat (Sep 16, 2009)

Thats a nice bear, where did you say you killed it? Looks like a Dawson County bear! CONGRATS ON THAT AWSOME BOW BEAR!!!!!


----------



## Possum (Sep 16, 2009)

mountain cat said:


> Thats a nice bear, where did you say you killed it? Looks like a Dawson County bear! CONGRATS ON THAT AWSOME BOW BEAR!!!!!



Ha

My Habersham county bear would eat your Dawson county bear for a snack. 

Just teasing you mtn cat.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 16, 2009)

Thats a goodun CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats on your good success.  Thx for posting the good hunting report.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Sep 17, 2009)

great bear congrads


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool dude!  Congrats!


----------



## sengdigger (Sep 21, 2009)

nice job  congrats!!


----------



## big buck down (Sep 21, 2009)

Way to go Possum. Nice job and grate story.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 23, 2009)

Way to go i've been wanting a bear for awhile but i never even hunt an area that has bear, congrats to you again.


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 23, 2009)

I really enjoyed the story man ......congrats 2 ya on the nice bear !!!   

and only on Woodys can a story be had..........
 with a bow an arrow a possum killed a bear !!


----------



## Judge (Sep 23, 2009)

Great story.  Congratulations!


----------

